
A replacement for email - sriramk
http://blog.sriramk.com/post/10798201536/a-replacement-for-email
======
vegai
What a dreadful idea.

How could I prove that you wrote me what you wrote me in the first place if
you could edit your email after I received it?

Email is not facebook, people.

~~~
mooism2
I think that's the point.

The article says that e-mail is not Facebook/Google+ and that this is a bug.

We say that e-mail is not Facebook/Google+ and that this is a feature.

------
patrickc
This is brilliant in its simplicity. It would be very feasible to implement on
a single web server, but what are some ways to extend it into a protocol?

If multiple servers mirror an email thread, how does one edit what he has
already sent/posted? I think this can be done by using a public key encryption
scheme, so that only the person who published it with their key can edit it on
the multitude of servers that share this new email protocol.

------
JarekS
We are developing external and internal communication tool that has all the
features that you have described. It called Discourse -
<http://www.discoursehq.com> We are releasing new version on 3rd of October
that is more flexible and generic then current one - if anyone would like a
beta invite please let me know!

------
sliverstorm
If you're using this just for inside your company, it's already been invented.
It's called a forum.

As far as outside the corporate environment, the reason email persists is:

1) Email is robust

2) Email is distributed, and not controlled by any one entity

Email is almost like the bittorrent of communication, at least in my mind.

------
shimsham
IM2000 has some interesting ideas applicable to some of the issues raised
here.

------
jergosh
Isn't the 'unsend' feature one of the things Microsoft was trying to achieve
with the Trusted Computing malarkey?

~~~
zokier
I have no idea what you are talking about. I thought that TC was about
hardware enforced binary signing. TPM could store encryption keys so it might
somehow be applicable to managing e-mail identities, but unsend? I can't
figure how it fits to the picture.

------
ditojim
Novell Groupwise does the message recall thing. Not that I am suggesting you
use that, but it has that feature.

------
corecirculator
google docs?

